# Which of these probiotics is better?



## red_scarling (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in Australia so apologies if you haven't heard of these. I've been taking Fauldings probiotics daily for about 8 - 9 months. They contain: 0.625 billion organisms of Bifidobacterium Bifidum11.88 billion organisms of Bifidobacterium Lactis6.25 billion organisms of Lactobacillus Acidophilus 6.25 billion organisms of Lactobacillus Casei I have noticed some improvement. I'm IBS-C with bloating, cramps etc and they have cut down the severity of symptoms (to a degree)I have just started a probiotic drink daily ( http://innergy.com.au/) which contains Lactobacillus GG.There's a probiotic out tailed to IBS relif (or at least it's marketed that way) and it's this one - http://innerhealth.com.au/content/product/ethical-nutrients-ibs-supportwhich contains Lactobacillus plantarum (Lp299v).Which should I take? I know it's probably not a case of more is better but I find it all so confusing. I've recently started back on HBC (Yasmin) and am worried my symptoms are worse since I started again


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No way to tell as everyone is different.... which one may help you is a matter of trial and error I'm afraid.


----------

